# ADM feed experts help wanted!



## that's*satyrical (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok so based on the advice received here I am changing my herd's  feed.  I found somewhere that carries appropriate hay. Also, I found somewhere that carries the ADM feed & I'm going to try to pick it up tomorrow. So my question is WHICH ADM feed exactly do I need to look for? What is the best one for Nigerian Dwarf goats? I have been scoping it out & did not see anything that said goat specific on the label & I want to make sure I get the correct stuff. Thank you!!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 3, 2011)

PM Helmstead, I think she is  / was an ADM dealer...maybe.  Or at least feeds it.

I like their Goat Power mineral.  They have a good dairy goat feed (from what I've read) but I'm not sure if it's called 'dairy goat power' or what.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually she had already messaged me with this info thanks for the reminder. Geez, I've got a memory like a sieve lately  I had remembered she told me to use the ADM just totally forgot she had actually given me the name of the feed.


----------



## PJisaMom (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad you already have the info, but here's a discussion on it for further reference: 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11664


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 4, 2011)

Buck/Doe for your medicated feed, Dairy Goat 16% (Goat Power) for your milkers.


----------



## Goatmasta (Oct 4, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Buck/Doe for your medicated feed, Dairy Goat 16% (Goat Power) for your milkers.


Not sure where in GA the op is, but the buck & doe is only available from the cordele, GA plant.  If the buck & doe is not available to you the meat goat power 16% (non milkers), and as n.smithurmond said the Dairy goat power 16% for milkers.  The meat goat is medicated the dairy goat is not medicated.


----------

